# Headlamp Conversion



## JunkieXL (Nov 24, 2017)

I currently own a 2017 Cruze LT bought brand new in 2017. Since day 1 I hated the halogen headlamps in contrast to the bright white DLR's. Despite the user manual stating the lamps are "non user replaceable" (nonsense lol) I have been throwing around some replacement ideas. I thought about Sylvanias Silverstar Ultra's again, but in my past experience in other cars, they dont last. LED's seem like a good fit, but I've never dealt with converting a halogen setup to an LED setup. Are there any good reputable plug-n-play kits that would fit and work on a 2nd gen Cruze with projectors? 

Not only do the halogens look stupid in contrast to the DLR's, the down road vision is poor. Any ideas? Not looking to invest a lot of time and money into a big conversion that needs alot of BS to setup, just a good plug-n-play option, if such a thing?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I too was not pleased with the OEM bulbs in comparison to the DRLs and made the switch to LEDs in my '18. All plug and play.

Sent you a PM. There are several who have done the same. Look under the Gen2 Appearance tab for more.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The only legal and legitimate upgrade is to install a large gauge wire relay harness, and upgrade to 9011/HIR1 bulbs.

This requires a very easy modification to the 9011 bulbs locking tabs(you use nail clippers if absolutely necessary) and you'd need to drill a hole on the dust cover of the headlamp to pass the harness end through. So no more difficult or extensive than switching to LEDs or an HID kit.

I'd skip the LEDs, they just aren't there yet output wise, and they tend to create a worse beam pattern than a quality HID kit will. To be clear LED and HID upgrades are both illegal, and both compromise beam pattern along with other issues that make them inferior to halogen in numerous ways. But NOTHING you can install in you headlamp will throw more light than a quality 4300-5000k color temp HID kit.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

If you have projector bulbs it's almost impossible to set them up in a way a LEO would give you a hard time about it. The beam pattern on mine makes it look like snake eyes but the output on the road is amazing. Also I've asked other drivers if my lights blind them and none of them notice they all thought I had white halogen bulbs. BTW bright DOT compliant white halogen bulbs exist but they don't last very long.


----------

